# Harbor Freight Spindle Sander adequate for shaping templates???



## floridagramps (Feb 16, 2010)

Harbor Freight has spindle sander on sale for $89 thu December. I am thinking of buying this for shaping templates w rounded edges made from 1/4 inch mdf or tempered hardwood. Is the Harbor freight product up to the task or do I need to be looking in $200 range.............perhaps Rigid?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

floridagramps said:


> Harbor Freight has spindle sander on sale for $89 thu December. I am thinking of buying this for shaping templates w rounded edges made from 1/4 inch mdf or tempered hardwood. Is the Harbor freight product up to the task or do I need to be looking in $200 range.............perhaps Rigid?


go with th Rigid..


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the rigid, HD exclusive. Works great for things like that.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had my HF sander for 3 yrs. now and it's done a great job on everything that I've used it for. Never tried any MDF.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

PawPawRay said:


> I've had my HF sander for 3 yrs. now and it's done a great job on everything that I've used it for.


+1 what he said.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

get the HF and use for 30 days - if you do not like it; return it

Baker


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

My spindle sander is Delta but I have a half dozen HF electric & air tools. In a "hobby" shop environment they work well. Like Baker said if you don't like it take it back. MDF will be harder on the spindle sandpaper than the tool but it would be a good idea to try to vacuum as much dust away as possible and WEAR a mask.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The only spindle sander I saw at HF was on sale for $129.99 14 In. Oscillating Spindle Sander


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> go with th Rigid..


+1, got mine reconditioned (no lifetime service) for something like $135 a few years back. Very nice machine, would be willing to pay new retail price if i had to replace it. Except for food--I don't buy much new retail, so that is an endorsement.
earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As long as you do not expect the HF sander to work as hard and as long as the Rigid, I would go for the HF. Budget is always an issue with my purchases.

The HF should handle light sanding of 1/4" material.

Not sure how it would handle 'rounded edges' though? IMO, a template should have flat edges...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I carefully cut out mine, from 1/2" plywood, with my scroll saw, as close to the line as I can, then carefully finish sand to the line with one, or both, of my Harbor Freight sanders - small bench (years old and still working just fine), random orbit sander (not a year old yet). Don't recall what the bench sander cost, but less than $50 for sure, and the ROS was about $27.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry, can't say I'd go with a HF. Go with Delta, or Rigid-HF motors burn up too easily. Learned the hard 
way, and I don't do industrial.


----------



## skipseke (Oct 4, 2013)

I've worked for Harbor Freight part time for 5 years and have never seen one come back to the store. HF tools are throw away as everyone knows. Sometime you get the bear sometime the bear gets you. Just remember you usually get what you pay for. All the major players are having their tools made in China. Quality control is the answer but does it exist, who knows. none of the newer tools are as good as the old ones.


----------



## rss1600 (Jan 22, 2013)

*HF works for me*

I have the Harbor Freight Spindle Sander and it works fine for me. Since this isn't a heavy use tool, the price was controlling.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Sorry, can't say I'd go with a HF. Go with Delta, or Rigid-HF motors burn up too easily. Learned the hard
> way, and I don't do industrial.


I don't recommend them either, in fact the only tool I will actually recommend is a hammer, if you want to pound nails, nothing beats a hammer for that.

On the other hand my HF drill press, bench saw, and bench sander, were bought in 1976/77, and are all still going strong. I bought them because that was what I could afford at the time.


----------



## duanek (Feb 26, 2010)

*H.F. spindle sander*



floridagramps said:


> Harbor Freight has spindle sander on sale for $89 thu December. I am thinking of buying this for shaping templates w rounded edges made from 1/4 inch mdf or tempered hardwood. Is the Harbor freight product up to the task or do I need to be looking in $200 range.............perhaps Rigid?


I have one for about 6 yrs. no problems.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Sorry, can't say I'd go with a HF. Go with Delta, or Rigid-HF motors burn up too easily. Learned the hard
> way, and I don't do industrial.


agreed...


----------



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm with James, HF for 30 days or buy warranty and get it replaced over the next two years.


----------

